# Raptors grounded for repairs



## Aggie08 (Oct 22, 2007)

Pesky flaw grounds advanced U.S. jets
Published: 21, 2007 at 3:46 PM

OGDEN, Utah, Oct. 21 (UPI) -- A chronic design flaw of the U.S. Air Force's FA-22 Raptor jet has grounded the advanced aircraft until they can be repaired.

Air Force officials have ordered the all of the planes to undergo the necessary fixes at Utah's Hill Air Force Base, The Salt Lake Tribune said Sunday.

The problem is with the jets' mechanical access panels, which make the aircraft highly susceptible to corrosion. While the flaw was originally noticed years ago, subsequent changes did little to stem the problem from re-occurring, leaving some officials frustrated.

"So the world's most expensive, most advanced aircraft is in the shop for repairs for something simple that someone figured out a long time ago?" Project On Government Oversight investigator Nick Schwellenbach said.

"I'd like to say I was outraged, and it is outrageous, but it's all too common." 

The Tribune said each aircraft cost nearly $390 million once the total research, development and production costs are factored in.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 22, 2007)

Nick Schwellenbach is an @sshole. He big into government waste and fraud.


_"The problem is with the jets' mechanical access panels, which make the aircraft highly susceptible to corrosion. While the flaw was originally noticed years ago, subsequent changes did little to stem the problem from re-occurring, leaving some officials frustrated.

"So the world's most expensive, most advanced aircraft is in the shop for repairs for something simple that someone figured out a long time ago?" Project On Government Oversight investigator Nick Schwellenbach said."_

That statement alone shows me how moronic his claim is - a simple TCTO will fix the problem, end of story. Nick - go check on the F-35 now!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2007)

I suspect that it has perhaps a greater effect upon the stealth signature. That might be what he's getting at, but is too stupid to know how to say it. I can't imagine that as being a show stopper resulting in a fleet grounding.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2007)

Agree Matt - those are the type of people I'd love to take up in say a T-38- then punch out, leaving him in the aircraft by himself. This guy is supposed to be so friggin smart, let's see him get back on the ground!


----------



## Glider (Oct 25, 2007)

These things happen all the time and it isn't worth it. Why ground the planes when the units are up to their eyeballs getting operational, unless the problem is a danger to the aircraft.
Potential corrosion at some time in the future doesn't sound like a show stopper to me.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 25, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Agree Matt - those are the type of people I'd love to take up in say a T-38- then punch out, leaving him in the aircraft by himself. This guy is supposed to be so friggin smart, let's see him get back on the ground!



Nah - tell the crew chiefs they can do WHATEVER they want with the prick.


----------



## Haztoys (Oct 25, 2007)

So the plane has bugs to be worked out ...I think all plane have bugs to work out when there new ..Right... ...What was he thinking (or not thinking) ...It was not going to have some problem...??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2007)

Haztoys said:


> So the plane has bugs to be worked out ...I think all plane have bugs to work out when there new ..Right... ...What was he thinking (or not thinking) ...It was not going to have some problem...??



basically he's making something out of nothing...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2007)

That is the press for you. They think they know more than what they do and they dont give a damn about those they are writing about. Its all about them. They say they are just doing there job, but in the end they are just being ignorant.

I know there are some good ones out there but it seems that none of them ever write about the military.


----------

